# [Russian NR] Dmitry Dobrjakov - 7.78 3x3 average



## Speeedcuber (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## MarcelP (Dec 28, 2015)

Very nice. The third solve finish was really funny with dropping the cube 3 times LOL..


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2015)

What's with all the sub-8s recently... :/


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 28, 2015)

nice job mate


----------



## Berd (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice! What are the details on your 3.93?


----------



## KevinG (Dec 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! What are the details on your 3.93?



Which 3.93?


----------



## TorbinRoux (Dec 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! What are the details on your 3.93?



Where'd you hear about this?


----------



## Berd (Dec 31, 2015)

TorbinRoux said:


> Where'd you hear about this?


His signiture.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh duh I thought you meant official and I couldn't find anything XD


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## United Thought (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice average and nice turning style!


----------



## Speeedcuber (Jan 2, 2016)

Berd said:


> Nice! What are the details on your 3.93?



scramble: U' F2 L2 F' B' U2 R2 B U L2 F2 L F2 R D2 R' L F2 U2
reconstruction:
z2 y
D' F' R Uw U' R U' R'
U2 L' U L
R' U2 R U y Lw R U' R' U Lw'
U R' Dw' F R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2

3.93, 35 moves, 8.9 tps


----------

